# official build thread 1752 lowe



## Bass n flats (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a thread started in boat house, but wanted to start a new one with the all aluminum build. I picked this boat up almost 5 years ago, and had already finished it one time. I had aluminum supports with plywood decking, after using the boat for several years I decided to go ahead and rework the boat to fit both bass fishing and flats fishing. Here are the pictures to this point of the progress.






This is how it looked when it arrived home. It had an 80hp mercury that was just too much for the boat








Gutted the boat and replaced the transom and fished out of the boat for almost 5 years with it looking like this


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 10, 2013)

After adding a 1981 25hp johnson I wanted to loose the weight of the ply wood floor and decking and replace with all aluminum. I also wanted to extend the front deck to offer tackle and misc storage. On the rear deck I also added two storage compartments on each side of the main fuel compartment. In order to shift some weight I also moved the trolling motor battery to the front

Front Deck






















Rear Deck













All of the supports are 1/16"-1/8" thick aluminum angle and square tube. The aluminum sheeting is 1/16" street sign blanks and aluminum diamond plate


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 10, 2013)

Some things that were added so far along the way.

adjustable jackplate













grab bar console thanks to fishon fabrications













Flared rod tubes to be recessed into front deck









Tiller extension with kill switch


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 10, 2013)

As far as the paint I used rustoleum topside in gloss white. For the primer I used a self etching rattle can on the areas that were taken down to bare metal, and then on top of that I used the rustoleum primer for aluminum and galvanized metal. It is not a perfect paint job but on a boat that had a ton of dings and dents that I could do nothing about, I don't think its too bad. The unpainted part on the bottom will be cleaned with aluminum brightener and polished. 


















In a few days I will begin to apply areas of nonslip on the floor and decks, and then begin to run the wiring


----------



## fowl mouth (Mar 14, 2013)

awesome build. I too have a lowe with a very similar front end. Your front deck build really gave me some ideas. I will be starting on mine soon! \/


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 14, 2013)

fowl mouth said:


> awesome build. I too have a lowe with a very similar front end. Your front deck build really gave me some ideas. I will be starting on mine soon! \/



Thanks fowl mouth I'll be posting some more pics tomorrow I have to finish the wiring tomorrow night.


----------



## ked_man (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice re-build. I really like the leaning bar and tiller handle extension. 

How did you make those flared PVC rod tubes? I plan on installing some on my 1648 that's under construction.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 15, 2013)

https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q759/domravo1/B3442E97-635B-4C61-B0C4-D339A1A0001C-4126-00000755426A7478_zpsb686aa4d.mp4

Here is the video I made while flaring the tubes, please excuse the poor quality. I used 1 1/4" thin walled PVC and a shower head flange. I would heat the flange and pipe slowly until the plastic became pliable. It helps if you keep the PVC moving. I also found that if you heat the PVC too much it will crack the flares before they cure.


----------



## ked_man (Mar 15, 2013)

That's brilliant, I was going to use a cone of some sorts and try it, and use a connector to set the flange, but that is just a one step process.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't take credit for this I got the idea from a member at microskiff.com. Hope it helps in your build.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work BassNFlats! I especially liked the custom Jack Plate....simple, straight forward design, and plenty strong.
well done. =D>


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. Hopefully I can float her next weekend. I still don't have a name...any thoughts?


----------



## old relic (Mar 15, 2013)

for rod tubes I use the tubes for golf club that they in their bag to keep them seperated,already flared,$1.49/pc,awesome job on the flare though


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 16, 2013)

I got A LOT done tonight.  Got all of the wiring finished, the electronics in the console are all ready to go and are working beautifully.  I got the gunnel rod holders installed and the glove box storage installed.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 16, 2013)

I was able to apply the non skid to the decks and floor today. I taped off the areas that I wanted to apply the non skid to. I was spraying my paint, in the past I have applied the same non skid with a roller and it worked fine. I used the silica sand material that lowes sells under the valspar brand. I put the sand into a large kitchen shaker with small holes. I would spray the taped off area and then liberally sprinkle the area with the silica sand and then spray another thin layer. The finished area dried very quickly and came out great. 






I was also able to get the trolling motor bolted up.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 17, 2013)

Great work so far! Keep at er! I think I'd want more than 25hp to push that behemoth though :O


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 17, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Great work so far! Keep at er! I think I'd want more than 25hp to push that behemoth though :O


It scooots it along at 23mph with 2 people and light gear. I was in the right place at the right time for the 25 hp and didn't want to wait for the 35, and around here they don't come available very often.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 19, 2013)

Just ordered my registration numbers from bulldog @ Vinyl images, can't wait to see them later this week. Everything else is ready to go for this weekend if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 19, 2013)

_Hey man it’s looking good. _ =D>


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave yours too. I was just telling big wave we need to start working on this gulf coast slam tournament.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 19, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> Thanks Jerry. Hopefully I can float her next weekend. I still don't have a name...any thoughts?


Hmmmmm "Ankle Deep"?


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 19, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> Thanks Dave yours too. I was just telling big wave we need to start working on this gulf coast slam tournament.


_
Hey man that sounds good. I think it would be a pretty good time. _ 8)


----------



## Badbagger (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice job =D>


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 20, 2013)

Got some little stuff done tonight. Finished up the plier older for the side of the console. Mi have it temporarily made out of plexiglas angle and if it works out I am going to have bassboy fab me one out of aluminum.











My reg numbers from bulldog should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 22, 2013)

The numbers arrived. They went on pretty painless and look great. Black and chrome.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 22, 2013)

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Bass n flats said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jerry. Hopefully I can float her next weekend. I still don't have a name...any thoughts?
> ...



What about the name "Lowe Life"??


----------



## Bass n flats (Apr 2, 2013)

Put the first bit of fish slime in the boat today


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 3, 2013)

Dude I love the what appears to be custom pvc extension for the engine, thats awesome functional and creative!


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 3, 2013)

I like that PVC extention too. Do you you have a brake down on it? Thanks.


----------



## Country Dave (Apr 3, 2013)

_That looks like a nice 3 pounder :mrgreen: Congratulations on the boat, great job. I’ll be fishing soon. _


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice, really really nice job =D>


----------



## Bass n flats (Apr 7, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> Dude I love the what appears to be custom pvc extension for the engine, thats awesome functional and creative!





BrazosDon said:


> I like that PVC extention too. Do you you have a brake down on it? Thanks.



Thank you and yes here is what you will need to create your very own PVC tiller extension.
1. PVC pipe the diameter that I needed was 1 1/2" that's what fit over my current tiller handle. 
2. PVC end cap of same diameter
3. 1 1/2x 1 1/2 rubber coupling. Sold in the plumbing dept and comes with two stainless clamps

To determine the length of extension you need measure frome the current tiller handle to your back pocket of where you are going to be standing 

If you look in the first picture I made two cuts going down the pipe about 3 inches. This is to allow the PVC to expand around the tiller handle. Then just slide the PVC over the handle this would be pretty snug. 





After that slide the coupler over the PVC to cover where the two join. This is not necessary but gives it a clean look. I have also seen people just use the s/s clamps.





I then Extended my kill switch to the end of the extension and mounted in the PVC cap.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Bass n flats, really nice. I am going to make one for my motor.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 9, 2013)

Nice skiff you got there man!


----------

